

Rise of the full-stack marketer - dennybritz
https://medium.com/on-startups/1308a8f17137

======
znmeb
"too many startups building great products that people never find out about."

I'm going to call bullshit on that. If your product stinks, all the marketing
in the world won't save it. I challenge you to name one _great_ product out of
Silicon Valley that languishes in obscurity.

If a startup has a great product, they need a sales force _actively_
prospecting, qualifying, and closing win-win sales. "Inbound marketing won't
do it, social media won't do it, search won't do it, advertising won't do it.
Revenue is for closers.

